# Dubia Roaches



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the best place to buy small Dubia roaches online?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

E80 said:


> Can anyone tell me the best place to buy small Dubia roaches online?


here is a good place buy from he is a great guy will help with anything

Cockroach live foods for your reptiles from The Roach Hut

his name on here is FireDragon


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> here is a good place buy from he is a great guy will help with anything
> 
> Cockroach live foods for your reptiles from The Roach Hut
> 
> his name on here is FireDragon


Thank you


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Breed your own. It's much cheaper and really easy.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> here is a good place buy from he is a great guy will help with anything
> 
> Cockroach live foods for your reptiles from The Roach Hut
> 
> his name on here is FireDragon


I was just going to post this link. He's where I bought my starter colony from. They are the best quality I've ever seen. I've gone from 30 adults to hundreds of nymphs in a couple of months.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the promo guys lol. if u go to the site and dont see the size you require there just message us and we will send you what you need with no issues. all prices quoted include first class postage too.

Tony


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Roach Hut said:


> Thanks for the promo guys lol. if u go to the site and dont see the size you require there just message us and we will send you what you need with no issues. all prices quoted include first class postage too.
> 
> Tony


Hi

tbh I'm only looking for 1 box of size small, they're for crested gecko's so they don't eat live food all the time.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

E80 said:


> Hi
> 
> tbh I'm only looking for 1 box of size small, they're for crested gecko's so they don't eat live food all the time.


buy 100 85female / 15male and leave them for a few months then you will never have to buy again the colony will always give you food wont it for when you need live food


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

E80 said:


> Hi
> 
> tbh I'm only looking for 1 box of size small, they're for crested gecko's so they don't eat live food all the time.


we can stil do those for you il pm you,


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> buy 100 85female / 15male and leave them for a few months then you will never have to buy again the colony will always give you food wont it for when you need live food


I don't really like bugs lol.

Can you keep them outside in a shed?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes you probably can if you wrap a heat cable around the rub and cover with fireproof insulation.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

markn said:


> Yes you probably can if you wrap a heat cable around the rub and cover with fireproof insulation.


or you could insulate your shed to the max and heat the shed up that will work out well tbh


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

popitgoes said:


> or you could insulate your shed to the max and heat the shed up that will work out well tbh


Exactly how we did it at The Roach Hut


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

The Roach Hut said:


> Exactly how we did it at The Roach Hut


My mate came up to you to pick up our colonies. He said how impressive your setup was. 
My colony is in the spare bedroom in a large black storage box. My wife doesn't know I've got them in the house, she would freak if she knew. Lol.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

markn said:


> Yes you probably can if you wrap a heat cable around the rub and cover with fireproof insulation.





popitgoes said:


> or you could insulate your shed to the max and heat the shed up that will work out well tbh


How big do the adults get? and are there any that just stay small?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

E80 said:


> How big do the adults get? and are there any that just stay small?


they dont get that big if im honest smaller then 2 inches and not that i know of

you could get the size you need then not feed them i guess but its best to gutload them before feeding to your pets 

hope this helps


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

My biggest adults are about 2". They get bigger after each shed. I don't know if any stay small. All my insects seem to grow at a massive rate. I buy locust in bulk and after 2 weeks my 4ths are adult size and get sent to my mates beardies. 
@ firedragon, your instructions for feeding the roaches really works. My Leos have grown immensely since I've fed them your roaches.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

markn said:


> My mate came up to you to pick up our colonies. He said how impressive your setup was.
> My colony is in the spare bedroom in a large black storage box. My wife doesn't know I've got them in the house, she would freak if she knew. Lol.


Thanks we try to make them as cosy as possible and give them the best we can


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

markn said:


> My biggest adults are about 2". They get bigger after each shed. I don't know if any stay small. All my insects seem to grow at a massive rate. I buy locust in bulk and after 2 weeks my 4ths are adult size and get sent to my mates beardies.
> @ firedragon, your instructions for feeding the roaches really works. My Leos have grown immensely since I've fed them your roaches.


Thanks for that its all about putting the right stuff into ur roaches in the first place, this is then passed on to ur reps.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> they dont get that big if im honest smaller then 2 inches and not that i know of
> 
> you could get the size you need then not feed them i guess but its best to gutload them before feeding to your pets
> 
> hope this helps


That's quite big.

Do they take long to grow to that size?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

E80 said:


> That's quite big.
> 
> Do they take long to grow to that size?


yep they take awhile. well mine did anyway and they always had food in there

Daz


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> yep they take awhile. well mine did anyway and they always had food in there
> 
> Daz


Cheers for your help 

I've ordered some from the roach hut so I'll see what I think of them.


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Ha i was just about to ask the same question as the OP lol, glad i popped into here, will be ordering some on monday to see if my Dragon will eat these, then ill look into maybe getting a colony.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

KevUK said:


> Ha i was just about to ask the same question as the OP lol, glad i popped into here, will be ordering some on monday to see if my Dragon will eat these, then ill look into maybe getting a colony.


at 1st my beardies wouldnt eat them but after a few days of them realising its either dubia or nothing they started eat them without even thinking bout it lol

Daz


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen one of my Leos demolish a box in one sitting. At £2 a box and 5 leos I had to start my own colony.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks I got them, the geckos seem to like them They don't look to bad, only thing is I have crested Geckos's so when the roaches get too big they're not really any good to me. That would be the only thing stopping me from breeding them.

How long do they live?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

My mate has had his colony for over a year and still has the original females and males.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

E80 said:


> Thanks I got them, the geckos seem to like them They don't look to bad, only thing is I have crested Geckos's so when the roaches get too big they're not really any good to me. That would be the only thing stopping me from breeding them.
> 
> How long do they live?


females up to a year and half males around 8-10 months what u do is get a colony that u know produces enough roaches to feed all ur reps with the odd couple to grow on to replace any adults that die. that way u always have enough food to feed but if ur colony starts producing too much just remove the heat from them and they will slow breeding right down until you caught up with using the roaches u have

Tony


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

markn said:


> My mate has had his colony for over a year and still has the original females and males.





The Roach Hut said:


> females up to a year and half males around 8-10 months what u do is get a colony that u know produces enough roaches to feed all ur reps with the odd couple to grow on to replace any adults that die. that way u always have enough food to feed but if ur colony starts producing too much just remove the heat from them and they will slow breeding right down until you caught up with using the roaches u have
> 
> Tony


Ok cheers 

I might look into starting a colony them


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres one for the regular Roach keepers, got some Dubia's yesterday, transfered to a tub, all fine and dandy, but just in the last hour one has got to the top, and is hanging there from something white from its back end and is flapping its wings like nothing ive seen before - What on earth is it doing? If its shedding, thats an odd way of doing it.


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Cleaned mine out today, got bloody thousands. Gonna see if the local pet shop wants any and if not turn the heating down.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

KevUK said:


> Heres one for the regular Roach keepers, got some Dubia's yesterday, transfered to a tub, all fine and dandy, but just in the last hour one has got to the top, and is hanging there from something white from its back end and is flapping its wings like nothing ive seen before - What on earth is it doing? If its shedding, thats an odd way of doing it.


It definitely sounds like it's shedding. Lol


----------

